# Cube Acid - Lack ab!



## Wuehli (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe seit dem 30.10.2005 ein Cube Acid, 
damit habe ich bis jetzt ca. 130km zurück gelegt.

Nachdem heute mein Montageständer gekommen ist habe ich gleich mal mein Bike drauf geschnallt und wollte es das ersten mal putzen.

Dabei musste ich leider feststellen das an 2 stellen der Lack ab ist und
zwar am Rahmen vorne am Lenker. 

Der lack ist etwa dort ab wo die Bremsleitungen entlang gehen.
Die Leitungen sind so verlegt wie ich das Rad bekommen habe, ich habe 
nicht daran verändert.

Wie kann es sein das nach so kurzer Zeit dort er Lack abgeht???
Ich glaub nicht das sowas normal ist, wie sieht das bei euch so aus?

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Hjoerch (15. Dezember 2005)

Doch...... dieser Verschleiß ist leider die Regel-
Daher klebe ich bei einem neuen bike die Stellen als erstes ab, bevor ich mit dem Teil losfahre.
Normalerweise legen die Hersteller Abkleber dem Fahrrad bei
........ die der Durchschnittshändler allerdings in ner Schublade sammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkon Klaus (15. Dezember 2005)

find ich nach den paar kilometern schon etwas derbe wie da der lack weg ist.
wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich garantiemässig nix machen können. mittlerweile bin ich aus schaden auch etwas klüger geworden und klebe bei neuen rädern die kontakstellen mit entsprechenden klarsichtaufklebern ab. die muss man dann halt von zeit zu zeit erneuern. bei anodisierten rahmen ist die oberfläche wesentlich beständiger, da brauchst du oft nicht mal abzukleben.

gruss,
balkon klaus


----------



## Cunelli (16. Dezember 2005)

Jo man sollte nicht glauben, wie stark diese Zughüllen den Lack abscheuern! 

Bei meinem Reaction hab ich auch so Stellen am Steuerrohr   


Meine Frage dazu: muss ich solche Stellen ausbessern (mit Lack überpinseln)? 
Kann da Feuchtigkeit reinkriechen, die sich unter der Beschichtung ins Alu korrodiert? 

Ich möcht nämlich noch länger Freude an meinem Rahmen haben  

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## S.D. (17. Dezember 2005)

Es ist schon normal, dass der Lack durch die scheuernden Leitungen weggeschmiergelt wird. Allerdings finde ich es nicht so toll, dass manche Hersteller ein paar Cent einsparen und auf das Verkleben von Schutzfolie verzichten - auch bei den hochpreisigen Bikes.
Auch ich habe an meinem Reaction vor der ersten Ausfahrt erst mal die Scheuerstellen mit Schutzfolie beklebt. Bei dem eloxierten Rahmen dient diese Massnahme aber eher dem Schutz der Leitungen.

Gruss


----------



## CVH015 (18. Dezember 2005)

@cunelli
Alu korrodiert nicht wirklich unter Einfluss von Wasser. Es überzieht sich sofort mit einer Schutzschicht. Das macht es ja so beständig. Lackieren brauchst du es theorethisch nur wenn es dir dann besser gefällt.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Cunelli (18. Dezember 2005)

Naja, vielleicht nicht unter reinem Wasser oder Sauerstoff (bin kein Chemiker), aber *dass* es korrodiert weiß ich ganz bestimmt. Hab ich schon bei einer deutschen Edelschmiede an ein paar Rahmen gesehen. 

Deshalb meine Bedenken. Kann ja sein, dass es nur bei Schweiß, Streusalz oder Gemüsebrühe auftritt. 

Daher würde ich mich auch interessieren, was Cube zu dieser Thematik sagt. Wird eine evtl. nötige Neubeschichtung auf Kulanz oder Garantie/Gewähr übernommen oder muss ich Maßnahmen treffen, um diesen Prozess so gut es geht hinauszuzögern? 

Zur Thematik siehe auch diesen Thread . 

So long, 
Phil


----------



## CVH015 (18. Dezember 2005)

@cunelli
Hmm, hab ich so noch nie gehört. Blankes Alu ist sehr witterungsbeständig. Frag mal meine Antenne die seit 9 Jahren Wind und Wetter ausgesetzt ist. Einmal drüber putzen und gut ist (gibt immer so schwarzen Dreck). Ich selber komme aus dem Metallbereich und wir verwenden Alu immer sehr gerne dort wo mit erhöhter Feuchtigkeit zu rechnen ist. Alu überzieht sich an der Luft sofort mit einer Schutzschicht (Oxid) die es sehr beständig macht. Kannst du auch gerne selbst mal daheim ausprobieren. Alu anritzen und zuschauen wie es an der Stelle den Glanz zügig verliert. Das galvanische Problem in Form der Batterie ist mir durchaus bewusst. Dies tritt aber auch nur dort auf wo 2 unterschiedliche Metalle unter Einfluß eines Elektrolytes (Wasser, Schweiß) aufeinandertreffen. Jedoch geht dabei das unedlere Metall drauf. Bei nem Bike wäre das im schlimmsten Fall eine Stahl-Alu Verbindung und da geht der Stahl drauf. Und gegen Salzwasser ist Alu beständig. Also kein Grund zur Sorge. Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
PS: Selbst die beste Beschichtung weisst nach kurzer Zeit Schäden auf und da ist auch noch keinem der Rahmen deswegen zusammengebrochen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Cunelli (18. Dezember 2005)

Ja, das hab ich alles schon mal gehört, Stichwort Passivierung und so. Aber es korrodiert doch! Habs doch selber gesehen.   Schau mal in den Thread, den ich oben gepostet hab. Das ist aber nicht das einzige mir bekannte Beispiel. 

Aber du hast schon recht, es bilden sich wohl in jeder Beschichtung Mikrorisse und andere Fehler wo Wasser und ähnliches eindringen kann. 

@Sebastian: was sagt ihr dazu? Ich mag mein Bike so wies ist.   Was empfehlt ihr im Falle von Abplatzern zu tun?


Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## r19andre (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
fahre selber nen Cube und verkaufe sie auch.

Manch dir ein wenig schwarze Farbe drauf und dann vernünftige Teflonaufkleber. Die halten auch recht lange. Ist ganz normal das sich auch nach kurzer Zeit der Lack verabschiedet. (leider natürlich   ) 

Musste auch ich feststellen.

Das nackte Alu kann natürlich korridieren. Sieht halt dann leicht weisslich aus. Ist nichts anderes wie Rost bei Stahl. Zum Glück nur nicht so extrem.

Bis denne
Andre


----------



## Wuehli (20. Dezember 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten,

ich hab mal mit meinem Händler gesprochen, werde es die Woche mal vorbei bringen. Mal gespannt was er dazu meint

Grüße
Wuehli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frisco (20. Dezember 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein klarer Mangel, der bereits zum Kaufzeitpunkt bestand. Wenn es ein Steinschlag wäre, wär's ja ok und kann passieren. Wenn die Züge aber von Hersteller so verlegt wurden, daß sie scheuern und den Lack beschädigen ist das nicht Deine Schuld sondern die des Herstellers.

Man stelle sich das bei einem Auto vor: Bei einem neuen Wagen bekommen die Sitzbezüge leichte Risse: JEDER Hersteller wird das auf Garantie beheben.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich jetzt von manchen Händler als "lästiger" Kunde abgestempelt werde: Für stolze Preise möchte ich einwandfreie Ware. Basta.

Man darf sich das IMHO nicht einfach so gefallen lassen. Die Hersteller müssen lernen, daß Qualität dazugehört. Und dazu zählt auch, daß ich das Bike so ausliefere, daß es sich nicht selbst "beschädigt". Man hätte z. B. die fraglichen Stellen mit transparenten Aufklebern abkleben können. Zusätzlich sollte in der "Bedienungsanleitung" ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen werden, daß diese Aufkleber vom Kunden ersetzt werden müssen, wenn sie mal abhanden kommen.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## ttbitg (21. Dezember 2005)

@frisco

sehr ich xakt genauso.
bei rädern in der preisklasse, in der wir uns hier bewegen, darf so etwas nicht auftreten.
es ist wirklich beeindruckend zu sehen wie leidensbereit viele leute sind.


----------



## Wuehli (21. Dezember 2005)

frisco schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich sollte in der "Bedienungsanleitung" ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen werden



Is jetzt vielleicht eine sau doofe Frage aber gibts zu den Bikes eine Bedienungsanleitung/Handbuch,...??

Das einzige das bei meinem Rad dabei war ist die Rechnung!

Gruß
Wuehli


----------



## gretzky99 (22. Dezember 2005)

Klar, gibt es dazu Handbücher.
Ich habe eins für die Manitou, eins fürs Bike von Cube,
und das Zeugs von Shimano hat mir mein Händler auch noch mit reingepackt.
Rabe-Bike in Oberhaching bei München.
Super Laden

schönes Fest und fette Beute

Robert


----------



## Cunelli (22. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab auch nix dazugekriegt, aber bei Cube auf der HP konnte man sich mal ein Manual runterladen. 

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## Wuehli (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich war nun gestern beim Bikehändler, er hat mir die stelle ausgebessert und es sieht nun wieder relativ ordentlich aus, zusätzlich hat er noch alle stellen abgeklebt und den Bremszug anders verlegt das es nicht mehr scheuert.

Ich finde es gut das er es gemacht hat, allerdings finde ich es auch sehr schade das er es nicht von anfang an gemacht hat oder zumindest darauf hingewiesen.
Dann hätte das einigen ärger erspart. Optimal wäre es natürlich wenn der Hersteller schon etwas dagegen machen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

das ist doch i.O. wie dein Händler das gemacht hat.
Aber der Vergleich mit den Sitzen ist doch nen Scherz,oder?  

Klar kann man das vorher abkleben, aber irgendwo scheuerts immer. Ich habe überall da wo die Hüllen herlaufen, Teflonfolie drauf gemacht und gut.

Mir ist selber bei dem 04er LTD4 der Klarlack komplett abgeplatzt. Da gibts dann ne neue Beschichtung. Und Farbe kann man sich dann aussuchen.

Schöne Weihnachtsgrüße
Andre


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2005)

@all

Also leider ist es bei einem Fahrrad so, sobald mehr als ein Zug verlegt werden muss, gibt es immer Stellen an denen ein Zug schelifen aknn. Kommt dann noch Dreck hinzu ist innerhalb von kürzester Zeit der Lack ab. Wir sind mom wieder ma Testen um die Zugführung zu optimieren und dadurch die Kontaktstellen zu verringern. Falls sich doch mal der Lack wegschleifen sollte, empfehle ich die stelle mit einem lackstift auszubessern und dann mit Klarlack zu versiegeln:

Wir arbeiten dran

mfg

und frohes Fest

sebastian


----------



## GnadenWade (24. Dezember 2005)

Warum bringt cube hier nicht, wie viele andere Hersteller auch, serienmäßig ein paar Aufkleber an den kritischen Stellen an? Es kann sich dabei im Herstellereinkauf nur um Centbeträge handeln.

Gruß Thomas

(darüber hinaus ein sehr zufriedener CUBE Kunde)


----------



## GTT (24. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 
also ich habe mein cube acid im Januar gekauft und bin seit dem 2500 km gefahren. Allerdings habe ich auch sofort beim kauf gesehen das diese stellen durchscheuern müssen. Es gibt von 3m super teflonaufkleber   die halten alles zurück. 
Schade ist nur das hersteller nicht auf solch einfache lösungen kommen. Und aufkleber mitgeben ist nur ein zeichen von faulheit. 

gruß frank


----------



## S.D. (24. Dezember 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Also leider ist es bei einem Fahrrad so, sobald mehr als ein Zug verlegt werden muss, gibt es immer Stellen an denen ein Zug schelifen aknn. Kommt dann noch Dreck hinzu ist innerhalb von kürzester Zeit der Lack ab. Wir sind mom wieder ma Testen um die Zugführung zu optimieren und dadurch die Kontaktstellen zu verringern. Falls sich doch mal der Lack wegschleifen sollte, empfehle ich die stelle mit einem lackstift auszubessern und dann mit Klarlack zu versiegeln:
> 
> ...



Da brauch Ihr eigentlich gar nicht lange zu testen. Ein bisschen 3M-Steinschlagschutzfolie an der richtigen Stelle angebracht - und schon ist das Problem gelöst. 

Gruss


----------



## ttbitg (28. Dezember 2005)

@sebastian

besitze zwar kein cube.
habe aber auch genug probleme mit meinem bike und verfolge diesen thread mit interesse.
deine aussage ist, wie ich finde, absolut symptomatisch für die bike branche.
da wird dieser offensichtlich unbefriedigende situation noch als normaler, gott gegebener zustand hingestellt. und abgeschlossen wird das ganze auch noch hübsch positiv mit einem wir arbeiten dran. das ist ein witz. ich habe vor meinem aktuellen rad ein cannondale gefahren. da haben auch genügend züge geschliffen. der lack hat es aber ausgehalten. es ist also keinweswegs normal, das lack nach so kurzer zeit weggeschliffen ist. und ich bin alles nur kein putzfreak. und wenn sich cube keinen vernüfntigen lack leisten kann, warum auch immer, dann sollte es doch zumindest für ein paar aufkleber reichen.


----------



## frisco (28. Dezember 2005)

Sehe ich genauso. Vom "Wir arbeiten dran" kann sich der Geschädigte auch nichts kaufen.

Kann nur jedem Kunden raten: Lasst euch das nicht gefallen. Zurück damit zum Händler und auf Nachbesserung bestehen. Wenn wir immer alles so als gegeben hinnehmen wird sich nie etwas ändern. Aber das ist wohl so in unserer "Geiz-ist-Geil"-Gesellschaft. Auf Qualität wird kein Wert mehr gelegt. Leider.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## S.D. (28. Dezember 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> @sebastian
> 
> besitze zwar kein cube.
> habe aber auch genug probleme mit meinem bike und verfolge diesen thread mit interesse.
> ...



Also wie bereits erwähnt bin ich auch der Meinung, dass sowas einfach nicht sein muss.
Was die Lackqualität von CUBE-Rahmen anbelangt bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass diese sehr gut ist.
Gerade bei hochpreisigen Herstellern (Scott, Specialized, Rotwild, etc.) hört man immer wieder von Lackproblemen. Bei CUBE sind die Rahmen (zumindest die meisten Rahmen) wenigstens noch gepulvert und nicht einfach mit billigem Nasslack benebelt. Wenn ich an die Lackierung meines vergleichsweise viel teuereren Scott-Rahmens denke wird mir jetzt noch ganz übel.

Gruss


----------



## frisco (28. Dezember 2005)

S.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie bereits erwähnt bin ich auch der Meinung, dass sowas einfach nicht sein muss.
> Was die Lackqualität von CUBE-Rahmen anbelangt bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass diese sehr gut ist.
> Gerade bei hochpreisigen Herstellern (Scott, Specialized, Rotwild, etc.) hört man immer wieder von Lackproblemen. Bei CUBE sind die Rahmen (zumindest die meisten Rahmen) wenigstens noch gepulvert und nicht einfach mit billigem Nasslack benebelt. Wenn ich an die Lackierung meines vergleichsweise viel teuereren Scott-Rahmens denke wird mir jetzt noch ganz übel.
> 
> Gruss



Trotzdem: Zu sagen, daß andere noch schlechter sind ist keine gute Art der Argumentation und führt zu nichts. Ist mir als Kunde egal, wie andere sind. Das Produkt das ich erworben habe muß ohne Mängel sein.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## S.D. (28. Dezember 2005)

frisco schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem: Zu sagen, daß andere noch schlechter sind ist keine gute Art der Argumentation und führt zu nichts. Ist mir als Kunde egal, wie andere sind. Das Produkt das ich erworben habe muß ohne Mängel sein.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> frisco



Das habe ich ja auch nicht. Mein Beitrag war ja nur eine Antwort darauf, dass behauptet wurde, dass andere Hersteller eine bessere Lackqualität bieten. Es stimmt schlicht weg nicht (und falls doch, so kostet das günstigste Bike von Cannondale ein vielfaches dessen, was ein CUBE Acid kostet).

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fmandel (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein Cube Acid nun über 500 km durch jeden Dreck ... und habe nur minimale Kratzspuren am Lack gesehen - nicht so brutal wie in Deinem Beispiel. Daraufhin habe ich die Stellen, an denen die Züge am Lack anliegen abgeklebt ... nicht lachen ... mit transparenter Klebefolie zum Einbinden von Büchern. Die ist billig (!!!) im Schreibwarenladen zu kaufen, lässt sich leicht zuschneiden und lässt sich ohne Lackschäden wieder abziehen.
Gruss - Friedrich


----------



## S.D. (2. Januar 2006)

fmandel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich fahre ein Cube Acid nun über 500 km durch jeden Dreck ... und habe nur minimale Kratzspuren am Lack gesehen - nicht so brutal wie in Deinem Beispiel. Daraufhin habe ich die Stellen, an denen die Züge am Lack anliegen abgeklebt ... nicht lachen ... mit transparenter Klebefolie zum Einbinden von Büchern. Die ist billig (!!!) im Schreibwarenladen zu kaufen, lässt sich leicht zuschneiden und lässt sich ohne Lackschäden wieder abziehen.
> Gruss - Friedrich



Diese Folie wird aber nicht sehr lange halten. Wenn´s was dauerhaftes sein soll musst Du eine vernünftige Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M nehmen. Ich bestell das Zeug immer über meinen VW-Händler. Ein DIN A4-Bogen kostet allerdings 15 Euro.

Gruss


----------

